# Menzerna Trio Pack



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Menzerna pack including:

PO85RD 3.02 
PO85RD 
PO106FA










*All for £43.50 (represents a 15% saving) *

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10201

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely i'll order that! 

Good deal mate... mind dont give anyone a loan of yer stock lmao


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Them is some big bottles of polish there. Nice kit Johnny. Still can't get over the price. May have to pay another visit for the car on Saturday, just in case what I have is not enough.lol


----------

